# Can I still get pregnant with blood clot in my uterus?



## Round2

Been to the doctor today and she found a large clot in my uterus. She claims that I can still get pregnant with this thing inside of me. The u/s tech found a large folicle and said I should ovulate soon. Just wondering if anyone else has been told this? I just need some reassurance, I can't seem to find any info on the internet.

UPDATED 07/09/10 See below......


----------



## danni1979

hiya hun

I had a emerg scan today due to bleeding and pains and baby was there!! yolk sack,fetal pole and hb!!
And i was also told i have a blood clot in my uterus,i have no idea how long its been there,wasnt mentioned when i was preg with my daughter..so i presume its only recently appreared,my af's have been stronger since having saffron so i reckon it could have appeared then,so i'd say you have a good chance babe
HTH
xx xx


----------



## Round2

Thanks, that's good to hear.

I guess it's just one of those things that you need to trust your doctor about. It just sounds wrong though - I keep thinking all the blood I'm passing will carry any potential baby out of there.


----------



## danni1979

Hmmm know what you mean hun,but my baby is top right and blood clot is bottom left,was a bit freaked when i was told aswell,but like you say you have to trust the doctors hun,i have a friend whos a nurse and she told me if theres a possibilite something can affect anything doctors HAVE to tell you,they dont have a choice..
HTH
xx xx


----------



## laura.x.x

I don't know if what I'm going to say is what you wanna hear.. but i wouldnt do it. I had one and ended up miscarrying at 15 weeks obviously I'm not definately sure it was because of the clot but im pretty sure it was - it caused me to bleed for weeks and weeks. Obviously most people that have them do have healthy pregnancies but there are a minority that don't x x


----------



## heart tree

I've been refraining from posting here as I already mentioned my experience to you in another thread, but I had the same experience as laura. I didn't develop the clot until I was already pregnant, but knowing what I went through, I would do everything in my power to get it out of me before ttc again. I hate to be a downer, this is strictly my opinion based on my personal experience. 

Danni, I hope the clot gets reabsorbed into your blood stream. Good luck with the pregnancy hon. Take it really, really easy. No heavy lifting or anything that will cause strain, ok?

xoxo


----------



## heva510

Round2 said:



> Been to the doctor today and she found a large clot in my uterus. She claims that I can still get pregnant with this thing inside of me. The u/s tech found a large folicle and said I should ovulate soon. Just wondering if anyone else has been told this? I just need some reassurance, I can't seem to find any info on the internet.

hi hun this is exactly same as i had after i had D N C it took my period 8 wks 2 come and was ttc with clot there x


----------



## Round2

Thanks for be so honest ladies. I know, it's not a great situation. I keep waffling between listening to my doctor that I trust or listening to the women on here who've been through this situation. 

In the end, I decided to try this month. My AF is due next week and if I'm not preggo, then I'll go back and talk about my alternatives again. One thing that I read is that my blood clot is different from the type that normally causes MC. Most MC's that are cause by a blood clot are because a clot has formed where the baby has implanted. My blood clot is at the top of my uterus. But that still doesn't make me feel much better!! I'll ask more questions next week when I go back next week.

Thanks for listening ladies.....we've all got our issues eh??


----------



## heart tree

We sure do all have our issues babe! Good luck to you. I hope everything works out. 

xoxo


----------



## Round2

UPDATE:

Just in case this happens to anyone else......I just got back from another u/s and the blood clot is gone. Actually, for the first time since my m/c in March, my uterus is clear. No clots, blood or tissue. I'm so happy, I can finally get back to TTC without worry. Thanks for all the advice girls!


----------



## heart tree

Great news Round2!!! Clots can often get reabsorbed back into the blood stream or pass during AF. Glad everything is clear and you can breathe a sigh of relief! Good luck!!


----------

